# December bass



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Got to fish for a couple hours after work today and caught a 12" and a 22" beast














both fish were caught shallow on a square bill


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice job man! Fish O bass pretty rare, but in December?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It is weird but I'll take it


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking bass! Great job! The squarebills have been really good for me this warm winter! Congrats on your catch!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

polebender said:


> Great looking bass! Great job! The squarebills have been really good for me this warm winter! Congrats on your catch!


Nice fish, with the weather and my work I haven't been out in about a month.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This weekend should be a great time to catch some nice December bass not through ice. I'm looking forward to catching some more fish and hopefully another big girl.


----------

